# Weaning a 4-5 monthold calf.



## foot (Aug 22, 2012)

In your opinion what would be our best method to wean this calf??.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 22, 2012)

What breed?  How big?  How has he been fed and what? Is he an only calf?

I'd love to help, but I need more information.


----------



## foot (Aug 22, 2012)

..He Is a She and she Is a Mini Zebu calf about 75-100lbs and yes she Is the only calf that that Moma had and she has also been with the herd on Momas milk.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 22, 2012)

by only calf, I meant if she was the only calf in your herd.  If not, pull a few of them together.

If there is a way to do it, I'd pen her up at night for a few days, then switch the calf (and another calf or cow) to a different pasture until the cow is dry.

If you cant do that, you could consider a nose ring.  I've never used them, so I cant attest to how effective they are.

Or if having the calf is not dragging the mother down, you could let her wean all by herself.  Of course, I've seen a cow let her pregnant heifer nurse.............


----------



## foot (Aug 22, 2012)

..No shes not the only calf In the herd, there are 2 others in there with her, and yes I can put her In a feild next to the herd and her Moma, It will have a wire fence between them though...Is that ok  ??


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2012)

foot said:
			
		

> ..No shes not the only calf In the herd, there are 2 others in there with her, and yes I can put her In a feild next to the herd and her Moma, It will have a wire fence between them though...Is that ok  ??


Yes... however with the proviso to make sure that the calf can't put it's head through the fence ( not barbed wire, wood rail, or wire mesh large enough for the calf to get it's head through)  to nurse. It could get stuck, struggle and may hurt itself.


----------



## foot (Aug 22, 2012)

..I had already put chainlink fencing in that area so as not to let the baby nigerian goats through to that feild.So It has feild fence and chainlink fence In that area.........    Is that ok ???


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup, so long as the calf can't go over, under, around, or through the fence. If there is a will, there is a way...   6 years ago, I  weaned a 5 month old purebred Arabian filly ( or should I say I tried)... she REALLY  wanter to nurse  her momma, so she jumped a SIX foot tall cyclone fence 3 times within the hour.  I then led her to a very secure stall with momma  in the stall next door in the barn to keep her company for 3 days, then put momma out to pasture with the other mares.  Good luck !


----------



## foot (Aug 22, 2012)

..So should I just keep her In there on her own or should I put someone In there with her ??? and how long do I keep her away ???


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd put someone with her  if you can.  It would make things alot easier on her AND you.

I'd plan on separating her for several weeks.

mother and calf may pace the fence line together and bawl for a couple days.  It may be just downright pitiful, be prepared.


----------



## foot (Aug 22, 2012)

..Ok thank you and I,ll be prepared.     I think!!!!


----------

